# barb goiing downhill!



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

today i got up did a check on all my tanks everyone fine. i feed my orscar and 2 barps in my 110 tall. seem all fine they all ate some shrimp and choped squid. i come back 2 hours later and my bigger barb is on the tank floor upside down still alive.my water is fine just did a water change so no n's or amm. he is a jumper and maybe hurt his head?? but i dont see any damage... please help!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to say this & I could be wrong but I don't think there's anything you can do for it other than wait it out and hope for the best.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ah dang  i hope its ok... it has so much personality  what could have happend?? it was fine 2 hours ago  im going to do a WC just in case and give it a better chance...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How is your barb,BubbaGump?


----------

